# Probleme beim Installieren von PHP unter Suse 9.1



## InFlame (12. Juni 2004)

Huhu,

ich habe ein Problem beim Installieren von PHP 4.3.7 unter Suse Linux 9.1.
Wenn ich mit Hilfe des Tutorials.de Tutorial versuche PHP zu installieren kommt bei ./configure folgender Fehler:

configure: warning:You willl need bison if you want to regenerate the PHP parsers.
(...)
checking lex output file root ... ./configure: line 2425: lex: command not found
configure: error: cannot find  output from lex; giving up


ich gehe mal von aus, dass ich nocht irgend etwas Installieren muss, oder? Nur weiß ich nicht was 
Kann mir bitte jemand Helfen?

Schonmal vielen Dank!

IF


----------



## JohannesR (12. Juni 2004)

Du solltest Lex installieren, die entsprechenden RPMs solltest du per rpmfind.net finden.


----------



## InFlame (15. Juni 2004)

also unter rpmfind gibts nur rpm's für ältere Suse versionen. kann ich die denn auch nehmen? oder sollte ich dann doch lieber tar.gz nehmen (wäre mal allgemein interessant zu wissen )

noch ne frage zu rpm: bei suse 8.0 konnte man rpm's durch einen button "installieren" installieren, wenn man einmal auf die rpms geklickt hat. bei 9.1 gibts das irgendwie nicht mehr, der will dass dann immer per yast machen. wie installiert man denn jetzt die rpms richtig


----------



## RedWing (15. Juni 2004)

Also 
1.) Wenn dir der Paketmanager keinen Fehler bringt solltest du ohne weitere bedenken
auch die Version für die alten Distris verwenden können. Wenn nicht musst du dir die Sourcen downloaden und diese nachinstallieren.

2.) In einem term deiner Wahl folgendes eingeben:

rpm -i package.rpm 

sollte dein package installieren. Für weitere Infos guck dir bitte die Manual Page von rpm an (man rpm), die ist dein Freund...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

